# Where to find legs for light fixture



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello!

I am in the process of setting up my first tank, a 29 gallon. I got a second-hand JBJ aqualights 2x65 W fixture but it didn't come with any legs. Right now it is precariously sitting on the top of a strip of glass over the tank and my worry-wart husband thinks it will fall in at any moment! (He is probably right.) Does anyone know where I can purchase legs for this thing, or do I have to get a glass top?


Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This place has the flip up legs for $24.99 plus shipping for the Formosa DX system. JBJ Lighting Fixtures

This place just had a fire and is down for a while.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

that's pretty expensive for fixture legs. Check Pet Supplies & Pet Products: The Pet Supply and Product Choice - Drs Foster & Smith or ebay. For comparison, legs for my Coralife fixture were $7


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Try to get adjustable flip legs if they have any. I'm not sure about JBJ legs. 

The flip ones let you flip the light up so that you have easy access to clean the tank and whatnot. They're great. Coralife flip legs are ~$15.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Try to get adjustable flip legs if they have any. I'm not sure about JBJ legs.
> 
> The flip ones let you flip the light up so that you have easy access to clean the tank and whatnot. They're great. Coralife flip legs are ~$15.


The DX-Flip legs that I refered to are flip up legs. It says so in my first post.

I have the Coralife Adjustable (flip up) legs and I really like this feature.

Unfortunately the Coralife legs will not fit the JBJ fixture.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This place has them cheaper. They're $18.99 plus shipping. They're part number JBJDXS. JBJ Formosa Power Compact DX Series Double Light/Triple Fan Cooled Lighting System (ON SALE)

This is JBJ's site for the Formosa DX fixture: Formosa Deluxe Lighting System Information


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, OK, sorry for missing it in your post. =)


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help! You guys are great!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're very welcome.

Since you have the part number of your legs, maybe you can shop around and find them cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Kelley, I have a set of Formosa DX flip top leg stands sitting here that are brand new in the box. I sold the fixture that I had them for, so I'd sell them for $10 and include the shipping.
If you haven't ordered one yet and you're interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

First, JBJ 's lights are called Formosa, not Aqualight. Aqualight is from Coralife.

There are two Formosa models. DX and SS. Find which one you have. I have a pair of Formosa SS flip top legs I will get rid of for 10 bucks. So either way, DX from Jan or SS from me, thats half what they cost retail. Mine is still in the box never opened as well.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not sure if I have either of these models. The front of the fixture says "JBJ Aqua-lighting". The back says "PL-JG3". Is this a discontinued model? I did buy this second-hand, so I have no clue how old it is. 

Thanks for the continued help.

Kelley


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Kelley said:


> I am not sure if I have either of these models. The front of the fixture says "JBJ Aqua-lighting". The back says "PL-JG3". Is this a discontinued model? I did buy this second-hand, so I have no clue how old it is.
> 
> Thanks for the continued help.
> 
> Kelley


I gave you a link to JBJ's site a few days ago so you could see what you have. At the bottom the page, you see part numbers that begin with PL-JG3. So, you have the Formosa DX-JG3. This means that you have the deluxe version. It says so on the back of your fixture. You don't have a discontinued model.

Here's the site again. Take a look and you'll see that what I posted earlier was correct.
Formosa Deluxe Lighting System Information

The legs that JanS has or the ones that I linked you to will fit your JBJ fixture.

Robert Hudson's legs won't work. He has the ones for the SS model.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Good call there Left !


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

And thanks to everyone! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm also looking for a set of legs for my JBJ light. I'm not sure of my model either. I can't find a model # on the back. I also checked the website and still can't tell if I need the DX or SS model of legs. My fixture has 4 bulbs (65 watt) and only 2 colling fans. So Bulbs look like DX model and fans look like SS model. Any know which model I have?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

mattguzi said:


> I'm also looking for a set of legs for my JBJ light. I'm not sure of my model either. I can't find a model # on the back. I also checked the website and still can't tell if I need the DX or SS model of legs. My fixture has 4 bulbs (65 watt) and only 2 colling fans. So Bulbs look like DX model and fans look like SS model. Any know which model I have?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


From what I understand, the DX has two banks of lights and it is 9" wide. The SS has a single bank of lights and is 6" wide. I got this info from their web site.

Here's a review that Jake did: PlantGeek :: View topic - 48" JBJ power compact lights - Product Review (B, B+)


----------



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help and the review link! Maybe in a month I'll add comments on how one that's been in the garage for 4 years performs when dusted off and plugged back in.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Since it's four years old and you say it looks different; I can't help with the legs. I've only seen the DX and SS models. Sorry. Maybe you'll be lucky and they'll work. Why don't you contact JBJ and ask them?


----------

